# Sigma Corporation Announces State-of-The Art Teleconverters and Filters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

```
<p><strong>RONKONKOMA,  N.Y—  September  12,  2014</strong>  –  Sigma  Corporation  of  America,  a  leading  researcher,  developer,  manufacturer  and  service  provider  of  some  of  the  world’s  most  impressive  lines  of  lenses,  cameras  and  flashes,  today  announced  its  first  line  of  Global  Vision  accessories.</p>
Building  on  the  exceptional  quality  and  sleek  design  of  Sigma’s  popular  Global  Vision  lenses,  the  company  will  now  offer  two  new  teleconverters  offering  magnifications  of  1.4x  and  2x,  respectively,  and  four  new  lens  filter  types,  including  three  water  repellent  (WR)  models.</p>
<p>“The  announcement  of  these  new  accessories  reaffirms  our  commitment  to  providing  photographers  with  the  highest  quality  tools  they  need  to  experience  the  amazing  photographic  details  of  our  lenses,”  said  Mark  Amir-Hamzeh,  president  of  Sigma  Corporation  of  America.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Teleconverters:  TC-1401  and  TC2001</strong></p>
<p>The  teleconverters  TC-1401  and  TC2001  are  developed  as  dedicated  attachments  for  Sigma  Global  Vision  lenses.  By  mounting  it  in  between  a  telephoto  lens  and  a  camera,  the  TC-1401  and  TC-2001  will  magnify  a  lens’  focal  length  by  1.4  and  2  times,  respectively.  Both  models  now  incorporate  Special  Low  Dispersion  (SLD)  glass  elements,  the  TC-1401  with  1  and  the  TC2001  with  2  SLD  elements,  which  offer  excellent  aberration  correction  and  maintain  the  exceptional  image  quality  of  the  original  lens.  The  TC-1401  will  be  sold  for  the  street  price  of  $349,  and  the  TC2001  will  be  sold  for  $399.  Availability  is  still  yet  to  be  announced  for  both  teleconverters.</p>
<p>The  teleconverters  come  packed  with  additional  special  features  –  its  power  distribution  is  designed  for  Sigma  lenses  of  large  diameter.  Without  affecting  the  lens  performance,  these  options  offer  stable  image  quality  through  the  zoom  at  every  focal  length  and  on  the  corners  of  the  frame.  Additionally,  the  tele  converters  are  designed  for  high  durability  –  being  both  dust  and  splash-proof.  These  new  teleconverters  are  capable  of  shooting  effective  AF  at  F8,  if  the  camera  can  do  so.</p>
<p><strong>Filter  lineups:  WR  Protector,  Protector,  WR  UV  Filter,  WR  Circular  PL  Filter</strong></p>
<p>With  the  new  Global  Vision  lens  filters,  Sigma  will  now  offer  13  filter  size  options  in  four  new  lineups.  These  filters  offer  several  new  features  that  enable  photographers  to  maximize  the  optical  performance  of  Sigma’s  lenses  in  various  conditions.  The  filters  will  be  available  for  purchase  in  October.</p>
<p>These  filters  have  a  new  design  that  suits  the  high  optical  performance  of  all  new  Global  Vision  products  to  prevent  vignetting  or  the  decrease  in  peripheral  light  quantities  especially  when  the  thinner  wide  type  filters  are  used  with  Sigma  lenses.  By  incorporating  Sigma’s  Super  Multi-Layer  Coating,  the  filter  reduces  flare  and  hosting;  black  rimmed  glass  eliminates  unnecessary  internal  reflections,  and  provides  high  performance  for  both  digital  cameras  and  film  cameras.  In  addition,  to  ensure  versatility,  Sigma’s  WR  filters  feature  excellent  water  and  oil  repellent  as  well  as  an  antistatic  function,  and  the  two  types  of  “Protector”  can  protect  the  lens  surface  effectively.</p>
<p><strong>The  four  line  ups  include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>WR  Protector  (Water-repellent,  antistatic  type)  and  Protector  (normal  type):  The  protector  is  developed  to  protect  the  lens  surface  from  dirt  and  dust  as  well  as  scratches.  It  is  an  ideal  filter  for  regular  use  as  it  is  completely  colorless  so  it  does  not  affect  color  reproduction.</li>
<li>WR  UV  Filter  (UV  water-repellent,  antistatic  type):  UV  filter  prevents  the  bluish  tone  that  generates  by  absorbing  ultraviolet  rays.  It  is  effective  in  most  situations,  such  as  landscape,  portrait  and  general  photography  on  a  sunny  day.</li>
<li>WR  Circular  PL  Filter  (PL  water-repellent,  antistatic  type):  Circular  PL  filter  removes  the  reflection  of  water  surface  and  glass  windows,  and  increases  the  contrast  in  landscape  photography.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span  style="color:  #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

Long awaited. They had really shitty filters and extenders... I hope they will be as good as anything Sigma has brought to us in the last years


----------

